# Chausson Allegro 97



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Just treated ourselves to a 6 month old Chausson allegro 97. as yet the dealer has not been able to provide me with the handbook, (although this is in hand he sais) Im told that they are not provided with a spare wheel. Can anyone tell me if they have fitted one retrospectively? if so where did they purchase the carrier and where on the vehicle did they put it? Ive never had a puncture on a M/H although its sods law that if I dont carry a spare it will happen.


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

*Spare wheel on Chausson Allegro*

We had a Chausson Allegro 67 until recently, on a Fiatbase but with an Alko chassis with air suspension. The spare wheel was held in a cradle under the centre rear of the vehicle. Hope you enjoy yours as much as we did ours.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to the Chausson club. Sorry I can't help with the spare wheel as mine is fitted in the garage. Ray


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Solly

Before we had our Welcome 85, we had two punctures inside a year (both abroad) in our Autosleepers Pollensa. So I was pleased to see that we had a spare in a carrier under the bed, near to the rear axle. Mind you, having one and getting it out are two very different things :roll: 

Do you have a bike rake fitted? You could maybe put one on a carrier on the rear panel, like some Autotrails. Failing that, I don't know. Sorry  

Hope you enjoy your Chausson. We lurrvv ours  

Gerald


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Spare Wheel*

Sorry to trouble you again, Im still looking at spare wheel problem. Ive looked under my van and as far as I can see there is only one place to put the spare wheel and that on the origional chasis, looks like there are some bolt hol;es for a fitting .Is this wgere yours is mounted.?
regards
Solly


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Spare Wheel*



solly said:


> Sorry to trouble you again, Im still looking at spare wheel problem. Ive looked under my van and as far as I can see there is only one place to put the spare wheel and that on the origional chasis, looks like there are some bolt hol;es for a fitting .Is this wgere yours is mounted.?
> regards
> Solly


I have a new wheel for sale at less than half price bought for our now sold Chausson

Never used and kept under the bed.

I'll look for the link


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Spare Wheel*



solly said:


> Sorry to trouble you again, Im still looking at spare wheel problem. Ive looked under my van and as far as I can see there is only one place to put the spare wheel and that on the origional chasis, looks like there are some bolt hol;es for a fitting .Is this wgere yours is mounted.?
> regards
> Solly


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-73746-.html


----------

